# DIY Nano CO2 reactor



## proudpinoy (Jul 8, 2007)

used an empty Tetra fish food container, the second to the smallest one. this is version 1. will be making version 2 within the next week, using tetra's smallest container, the one for betta flakes 

reactor









water output


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

How does it work?


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

i believe you hook it onto a powerhead output, am i right?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice, I did the same thing using a small gravel vac. Worked out nice since it came with tubing to connect to the powerhead.


----------

